# ACS aseessment



## ashuno1 (Feb 29, 2016)

Wanted to unserstand if applying for ACS assessment as System Analyst will be worth specifically considering that my education is BE mechanical
I have 8 yrs of system analyst experience.


----------



## shiva906 (Apr 25, 2016)

*Skills Assessment*

Hello All,

I am newbie to this forum.
I got my skills assessed in July 2013 under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. I was given a positive report on 30 July 2013 after deducting 2 years from my original exp. However, its been three years i have left the process and the positive report got expired.
I want to reapply under the same category 261313 _ Software Engineer adding my current and including my previously assessed report.
Can anyone send me more details on how to reapply or assess my Skills under ACS 261313 - Software Engineer?

Thanks


----------

